

I can’t say anything good about most MOOCs - tom_mellior
http://www.davidjoyner.net/blog/i-cant-say-anything-good-about-most-moocs/

======
dthal
> It is possible to put a lot of work into taking a MOOC and get nothing but
> false understandings and misconceptions out of it because the trust we put
> in the developers is misplaced.

Of course, bad classes taught by unqualified instructors are offered in the
traditional format, too. They may be rare at elite U.S. universities (the
author is at Georgia Tech), but certainly at lower level U.S. universities
there are plenty of classes taught by people with shaky subject knowledge.
I've been in some of them.

~~~
tom_mellior
Sure. I think the point is that some people tout MOOCs as inherently much
better than traditional instruction. In that context, "MOOCs are just as
mediocre as everything else" is disappointing. If your aiming to be better but
aren't (even if you're not worse), then you have failed.

------
tom_mellior
Via [http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/189498-top-10-myths-
abou...](http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/189498-top-10-myths-about-
teaching-computer-science/fulltext/) which is an interesting read in itself.

